# Will Fort Pickens be a good dive for Saturday???



## Southernblood77 (Dec 22, 2009)

Other than being a little chilly does anyone think Fort Pickens will be a good dive this Saturday at 1PM...which is high tide. I don't know what the visibility will be with the seas and weather. Any help is appreciated.


----------

